# Buckboard Bacon Help



## nakom (Nov 11, 2010)

I used High Mountain Buckboard Bacon cure and it says to heat smoker to 150 deg then add smoke and run at 200 deg until internal temp is 140.  I was hoping to do a cold smoke.  Can I still do a cold smoke instead?  It is has a curing agent in it and so I do not see a reason why I couldnt.  This is my first attempt at bacon. 

I have a WSM and I dont quite have the nak for changing temps from low to high. 

Thanks

Nick


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey Nick, I am currently in your same boat... I have a GOSM and want to smoke some sausage sticks... My GOSM does not go that low but I have some lump charcoal I was thinking about using in my gas smoker... just a few pieces here and there to keep the emps down...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok now you two here we go. First the buckboard bacon you can cold smoke the bacon. (I do) and then you just have to fry it up before you eat it. You just want the smokey flavor then I would just cold smoke it and then when it gets the color and texture that you want then take it off. Now for the cold smoking all you need is to go to Walgreen's and buy a single burner hot plate and it can make smoke as low as 80° I know for I have one and you just put the chunks on the burner itself. I know you shouldn't do that but then you have to run it at a higher temp to get smoke. I run it at 80° for a couple of hours and then raise the temp by 10° every hour untill done where you want it.


----------



## nakom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.  I have an amazing smoker that I am going to use to make the smoke so I have that part covered.  I wanted to make sure it would be fine to cold smoke using the Himountain cure.  I will just go ahead as planned and see how that works. 

BigTrain,

That is what I did in the past just add a couple bricks to the unlit but had a hard time getting it above 150ish and i could not maintain a steady heat. 

I will let you know how it turns out!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 12, 2010)

it's what i do and it comes out great!
 


Nakom said:


> Thanks for the responses.  I have an amazing smoker that I am going to use to make the smoke so I have that part covered.  I wanted to make sure it would be fine to cold smoke using the Himountain cure.  I will just go ahead as planned and see how that works.


----------

